# Courier Problem



## david_m (25. August 2005)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Server (SuSE 9.1):
Habe Courier über YaST installiert. Nun bringt er mir aber nachdem ich Courier gestartet habe unter /var/log/mail folgenden Fehler:

```
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Loading STATIC transport module libraries.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing [0/0]
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing uucp
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installed: module.uucp - Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing local
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installed: module.local - Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing fax
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installed: module.fax - Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing esmtp
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installed: module.esmtp - Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installing dsn
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Installed: module.dsn - Courier 0.49.0.20050405 Copyright 1999-2005 Double Precision, Inc.
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Initializing uucp
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Initializing local
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Initializing fax
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Initializing esmtp
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Initializing dsn
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Cannot open /usr/lib/courier/etc/module.uucp
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: ABNORMAL TERMINATION, exit status: 1
Aug 24 15:11:20 linux courierd: Will restart in 60 seconds.
```

Die Datei module.uucp existiert auch nicht an der angegebenen Stelle. Aber auch sonst nirgends im System. Für was benötigt Courier diese Datei?
Hat irgendwer ne Idee?

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

David


----------



## david_m (26. August 2005)

Hat dennk einer ne Idee? Warum findet er die module.uucp nicht?

danke, David


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. August 2005)

ggf. beim Übersetzen der Software beim ./configure einen speziellen Pfad angeben?


----------

